# Acer Aspire E1 Dimm1 and Dimm2 Module Issue



## kiyi (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I made an account just to get help with this one question.

I recently came into possession of a Acer Aspire E1 laptop that someone brought back to a store because it did not work. Booting it up, it shows the message "Warning!! Dimm1 and Dimm2 module organization is not the same, please check it~!!"

I figured it might be a case of it having two different types of ram, but opening it up, I found that it actually only has one 4gb stick of ram. There isn't a lot of information on this online that I could find. Does this mean that the memory controller is faulty? Is the laptop toast?

Thank you!


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

Did you find a solution to this?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's an old thread and it's unknown whether the OP found a solution 

I only found this on the web but have no idea if it is works

https://us.answers.acer.com/app/ans...and-dimm2-module-organization-is-not-the-same


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

Doesn't work. Acer is completely useless because the warranty is up.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Hmmmm.....look for the CMOS battery on the computer motherboard, take it off for a good 20-sec, and then put the CMOS battery back. Afterwards, turn on the laptop and see if the laptop boots to Windows.

You will most likely have to disassemble the laptop.


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

I will try that. And I dont know if this is related or not but it wont turn on without being plugged in. Its unused until yesterday, Just sat for a few years still in box.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If it sat unused in the box for a couple of years the battery will have been completely drained. You may be lucky and find that it will charge but I suspect the battery will need to be replaced. If the battery does charge you may well find that advice above may have some merit .. likewise you may well find because of the lack of use that the CMOS battery may require replacing too .. they normally last up to 5 years if the only thing they are doing is holding a charge on memory .. check also Date & Time of the laptop .. if it has reverted to a few years back the battery will most likely have been drained.


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

The battery won't hold any charge. I can't check the date and time because it doesn't boot up. It just shows the error message. Could replaceing the CMOS fix the error message?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Possibly but most likely it requires the main battery replaced .. the cmos battery, if it's a typical 2032 size battery doesn't cost much, so give it a try. The main battery though if you buy an original part will be much more expensive. Some laptops work without a main battery others for some reason that I have never managed to fathom out, refuse to power up properly. I always assumed that the battery is required in those cases to feed through the external power. Once the battery is dead or missing, the external power doesn't get through to the board. 

If you know of anybody with a similar working laptop see if you can borrow their battery to test your laptop.


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok will try that and report back if it works. Dont have another battery to test it sadly.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

I found out it needs two memory dimms to make it work 2x 4gb or 2x2gb I won't run 4gb stick on it's own due to the memory controller I will show you the video it's in german with english subs.


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

Why would that be? It came brand new with 1x8gb RAM. And there is not connector in the second slot.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@ Steve, the guy in the video may be right but does it apply to all models of Acer Aspire?

What is the model number please EeeTee? In case it makes a difference.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Just skimmed through a few reviews on this machine and everyone seems to be slating the battery.



> Sadly, the Aspire E1's 2,500mAh battery is another of its compromises. That's smaller than the Samsung Galaxy S5's 2,800mAh battery. Think your laptop might use more power than your phone?
> 
> The manufacturer gives it a max of 4 hours run time, and that's generous. In fact the benchmark proved satisfyingly accurate: in my testing, the battery lasted almost exactly two and a half hours before the E1 hit 5% and shut itself down.
> 
> Source


----------



## EeeTee (Sep 1, 2017)

Z5WE3 is the model number. And just to be clear you believe that replacing booth the main battery and the CMOS battery will fix this problem?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Deejay100six said:


> @ Steve, the guy in the video may be right but does it apply to all models of Acer Aspire?
> 
> What is the model number please EeeTee? In case it makes a difference.


Well he said about the cheap brands don't work and the memory controller don't Like certain types of memory chips that are on one side. Like you said the guy brought it back to the store with a fault and we are not certain that he had not tampered with it or damaged any of the components?


----------

